# Summarized WMA hunting results



## oldfatbubba (Dec 1, 2019)

Here is a link to a summary of 2019-2020 WMA deer hunt results.  It contains totals posted to the DNR’s database for hunts where DNR staff actively checked-in deer.   Unfortunately, it excludes kills submitted through Game Check and any ongoing hunts that have not concluded.  

The file is in MS Excel and contains several pivot tables with various statistics and WMA rankings with results back to 2011.  Data from 2016 to date may be somewhat less complete / accurate if a hunter submitted their kill in Game Check without bringing the deer to the check-in station. 

I suggest that you save this link (vs downloading the file) as I will be posting updates throughout the season as time permits.  Enjoy!

Click here


----------



## GTHunter (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for posting this every year. It is a great source of info when deciding on future hunts and it looks like you even spiced it up with some nice graphics this year. I really look forward to seeing this post each season.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, GTHunter!


----------



## Zgoossens (Dec 5, 2019)

I picked Chattahoochee Fall Line - Almo for my quota application this year based on analysis of your spreadsheet.  It was a huge success.  Got a nice 7-point!  Looked at the success rates and the number of hunters per acre and that one looked like a good option.  Thanks for the work you do.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 5, 2019)

How to use your info.
Al I see are total hunters and avg hunter per wma.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks buddy! Real good data there. Weill you be updating that at the end of the season?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks like the turnouts for the WMA hunts have gone down significantly.


----------



## Mac (Dec 5, 2019)

Good info, when will all the hunts be added?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 6, 2019)

Regarding the decline


mallardsx2 said:


> Looks like the turnouts for the WMA hunts have gone down significantly.



The YOY decline reflected in these figures  is probably related to the 2016 implementation of Game Check.  The data within my summary doesn’t include the # of hunters who checked-in online.  I would love to add that data but have been unable to secure it from the DNR.  @C.Killmaster, can you help?

With that said, the # of license holder has been flat for many years.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 6, 2019)

Mac said:


> Good info, when will all the hunts be added?



Good question. The data is entered whenever DNR staff has time.   Its source is not real-time data from Game Check but the sign-in sheets and harvest records gathered by DNR staff during those hunts where they are present.  @C.Killmaster please clarify in needed.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 6, 2019)

mallardsx2 said:


> Thanks buddy! Real good data there. Weill you be updating that at the end of the season?



Yes.  I check the DNR’s database weekly and post updates when they’re available.  

For 2019/2020, I will begin incorporating  kill data from Game Check, where appropriate.    For some WMAs,  the DNR’s database includes the # of participants but excludes the # of kills.  In these situations,  I sort of fill in the blanks with the Game Check kill data.   I just began this process and don’t know if it will produce reasonable success rate statistics.   Bear with me.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 6, 2019)

Here's the new link to where the data will be presented.  Some regions are further along with data entry than others.

https://arcg.is/1nrPiH


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 7, 2019)

oldfatbubba, the link appears to be broken or is no longer available.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 8, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Here's the new link to where the data will be presented.  Some regions are further along with data entry than others.
> 
> https://arcg.is/1nrPiH




Thank you for sharing this link!    I used the new system to update my file!   I do have hame questions about the data.  Does it include hunters that signed-in / checked-in on-line an by paper sheets? Does it also include kills reported through GameCheck?   Will this new system eventually allow a user to do a bulk data download? Lastly, should I discontinue using the old system (www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public) or will the data in the above link be mirrored on the older system?

Again, BIG HUGE THANKS FOR THE LINK TO THE DATA!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 8, 2019)

hunter rich said:


> oldfatbubba, the link appears to be broken or is no longer available.



@hunter rich   Thank you for bringing this to my attention.   Here is the CORRECTED LINK.   The link in the original post has also been updated.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 8, 2019)

oldfatbubba said:


> Thank you for sharing this link!    I used the new system to update my file!   I do have hame questions about the data.  Does it include hunters that signed-in / checked-in on-line an by paper sheets? Does it also include kills reported through GameCheck?   Will this new system eventually allow a user to do a bulk data download? Lastly, should I discontinue using the old system (www1.gadnr.org/dnr/deer/public) or will the data in the above link be mirrored on the older system?
> 
> Again, BIG HUGE THANKS FOR THE LINK TO THE DATA!



Those numbers should reflect online and traditional sign-in as well as deer reported to both Game Check and check-in hunts.  We are transitioning away from the old system, so the old site will probably be discontinued.  We don't have an easy way to create a download option in the new system, but we can put all the results into Excel and email it upon request.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 9, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Here's the new link to where the data will be presented.  Some regions are further along with data entry than others.
> 
> https://arcg.is/1nrPiH


What about the people that are signing in on line for the wma hunts. They are not being counted in the total number of hunters The only people that are being counted are the ones that are signing in at the check stations That will make the success rate numbers to be inflated compared to the actual numbers. I live next to Johns mtn. wma and made it a point to keep count of the number of hunters that signed in at the check station. I also help sign 3 guys in on line that I work with They were never accounted for in the total # of hunters for the hunt I wounder how many more people signed in on line also that were not accounted for ?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 9, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Here's the new link to where the data will be presented.  Some regions are further along with data entry than others.
> 
> https://arcg.is/1nrPiH



Charlie, is there a link that still shows the details of the deer behind the numbers. One of the previous links used to show the age, weight, # of points, etc. and could be searched by date and WMA.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 9, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Those numbers should reflect online and traditional sign-in as well as deer reported to both Game Check and check-in hunts.  We are transitioning away from the old system, so the old site will probably be discontinued.  We don't have an easy way to create a download option in the new system, but we can put all the results into Excel and email it upon request.


I keyed the data into my file yesterday but will probably take you up on the offer of a download at a later date.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 9, 2019)

Danny Leigh said:


> Charlie, is there a link that still shows the details of the deer behind the numbers. One of the previous links used to show the age, weight, # of points, etc. and could be searched by date and WMA.



Not at this point, but there will be.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 9, 2019)

tonyrittenhouse said:


> What about the people that are signing in on line for the wma hunts. They are not being counted in the total number of hunters The only people that are being counted are the ones that are signing in at the check stations That will make the success rate numbers to be inflated compared to the actual numbers. I live next to Johns mtn. wma and made it a point to keep count of the number of hunters that signed in at the check station. I also help sign 3 guys in on line that I work with They were never accounted for in the total # of hunters for the hunt I wounder how many more people signed in on line also that were not accounted for ?



Is that what you saw in the new system?  They are supposed to be counting both, I'll get them to go back and fix it.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 13, 2019)

Addn’l results from hunts at West Point, Berry College, Oaky Woods, & BF Grant have been added to the report.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 14, 2019)

Addnl results  from hunts at Dupont Tract VPA, Lola Tract VPA, Dixon Memorial & Grand Bay have been added to the report


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 19, 2019)

Addn'l results from Flat Tub and others have been added to the report.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 25, 2019)

Addn'l results from CFL Hillard, CFL Ft. Perry, and Clybel (aka Charlie Elliott) WMA have been added to the repot.

LINK TO REPORT


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 30, 2019)

Addn'l results from Ossabaw Island have been added to the report.

Link to the report


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 2, 2020)

Addnl results from Arrowhead, Cedar Creek, and Oaky Woods have been added to the report.  Happy New Year!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 15, 2020)

LOTS of updates posted!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 25, 2020)

Even more updates have been posted to the report, especially for archery hunts / areas.

click here to view the report


----------



## oldfatbubba (Feb 8, 2020)

The report has been updated with results from Chattahoochee, Warwoman, and several other WMAs.

click here


----------



## oldfatbubba (Feb 14, 2020)

The report has been updated with 25 hunt results from Altamaha, Bullard Creek, Chattahoochee FL VPA Tract, Cohutta, Conasauga River, Coosawattee, Crockford Pigeon Mt., Dawson Forrest, Otting, Rich Mt., Sprewell Bluff, Standing Boy, and Zahnd.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Feb 20, 2020)

The report has been updated with results from +50 hunts from Little Satilla, Morgan Lake, Paulk's Pasture, Penholoway, Sansavilla, Sapelo Island, and Townsend.  

click here


----------



## cjones (Feb 21, 2020)

First and foremost - thanks for putting this together and specifically for SHARING it!

As a data geek myself, I can appreciate the amount of time it takes to hand key this info in. I'm curious to know where the data is coming from on the WRD side. I don't know if the site that C.Killmaster linked is already a filtered dataset or if it's a bulk display. I don't see anything that shows # of kills in general sign-in hunts. Ex: Sprewell Bluff West only shows Primitive and Archery seasons, but doesn't mention anything about the general firearms season. Do we know if the data on the DNR site is the raw data or is it already filtered down somehow?

Thanks again for taking the time to keep this updated!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi, cjones and you're most welcome.   It's notes like yours that motivate me  to maintain this report, even though I don't hunt WMAs as frequently as in previous years.

The DNR's ArcGIS system (i.e. the link that @C.Killmaster provided) is indeed my source for 2019/2020. Prior years data came from a different system that has been sunset.

I believe C.Killmaster 's  link is an unfiltered view of the dataset.  Results from several hunts are missing because the DNR is still working to update their database.  C.Killmaster (who is with the DNR) is tracking his staff's progress.

I am typically able to update my summary within 2-3 of days after the results are posted to ArcGIS,fwiw


----------



## oldfatbubba (Feb 26, 2020)

The report has been updated with 2018-2019 harvest records for several WMA's despite that hunter attendance data for the added hunts is either unavailable or missing from the DNRs public records.  These additions improves the accuracy of year-to-year harvest totals, but overstate the Success Rate for the 2018-2019 season as they increase the harvest totals without changing  participation totals.

I debated long and hard about making this update and concluded that reflecting accurate harvest totals was more important than reflecting  accurate success rates.  

If you use this report solely for evaluating success rates, the data can easily be filtered from the report by de-selecting hunts where the number of hunter is 'blank'.   PM me with *any* questions.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 8, 2020)

The report has been updated with results from Oconee WMA and a few others.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 11, 2020)

Results from Redlands WMA have been added.    The last major WMAs for which the DNR has not compiled results are Chickasawhatchee, Hannahatchee, Flint River & Fishing Creek.  Notwithstanding, the 2019-2020 season appears to have been a good one for WMA hunters with an overall harvest of >6,000 deer and success rate of 13.4%.

Some of the report have been reformatted to include success rates or exclude WMAs with a harvest totals under 25 deer.   Enjoy!

CLICK HERE TO ACCESS THE REPORT


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 12, 2020)

Season results for Germany Creek, Soap Creek, Fishing Creek, Keg Creek, Lower Broad River, and Elbert County have been updated to the report.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Mar 25, 2020)

The report has been updated with hunt results from Yuchi, Alexander, Clark's Hill, Mead Farm, Spirit Creek, Tuckahoe and Richard B. Russell State Park.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 20, 2020)

Cool.  Good job & many thanks @oldfatbubba !


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 21, 2020)

oldfatbubba said:


> Here is a link to a summary of 2019-2020 WMA deer hunt results.  It contains totals posted to the DNR’s database for hunts where DNR staff actively checked-in deer.   Unfortunately, it excludes kills submitted through Game Check and any ongoing hunts that have not concluded.
> 
> The file is in MS Excel and contains several pivot tables with various statistics and WMA rankings with results back to 2011.  Data from 2016 to date may be somewhat less complete / accurate if a hunter submitted their kill in Game Check without bringing the deer to the check-in station.
> 
> ...


Thank You Great Help!!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Aug 22, 2020)

My report for the 2019 / 2020 season has been finalized.  Data for several WMAs that was previously missing from my report has been filled-in with information published in the current issue of Georgia Outdoor News.   

GON Data

My Pivot Table Report


----------



## buckortwo (Oct 25, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> Those numbers should reflect online and traditional sign-in as well as deer reported to both Game Check and check-in hunts.  We are transitioning away from the old system, so the old site will probably be discontinued.  We don't have an easy way to create a download option in the new system, but we can put all the results into Excel and email it upon request.



I'd like a copy of the data. I'm working on a small website to list WMA hunts, search, filter, and find based on your hunt criteria (youth, wheelchair, acreage, game, weapon, etc). It'd be great to have hunt data to tie to it. I'm currently using the harvest report spreadsheets, which are lacking.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 25, 2020)

buckortwo said:


> I'd like a copy of the data. I'm working on a small website to list WMA hunts, search, filter, and find based on your hunt criteria (youth, wheelchair, acreage, game, weapon, etc). It'd be great to have hunt data to tie to it. I'm currently using the harvest report spreadsheets, which are lacking.



What date range are you interested in?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 26, 2020)

@buckortwo - my report includes most of the requested data.  You're welcome to download it.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 26, 2020)

Added a new report quantifying hunter density for each WMA, the number of hunters per day of hunting per 100 acres.


----------



## buckortwo (Oct 29, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> What date range are you interested in?



Last season would be a good start. Just looking to get some historical data to see how it looks in what I'm working on.

@oldfatbubba download link isn't working for me... not sure why.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Oct 30, 2020)

@buckortwo PM received.   I  sent an email containing a direct link to the data.  It will be from microsoft / onedrive.com  The link referenced in your PM was out-of-date.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 29, 2020)

OneDrive tells me


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 29, 2020)

The link in this thread is from last year.   Use the link posted in *this thread*


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks I figured it out and thanks for doing this.


----------

